
Favipiravir – possible treatment for Covid-19 - amai
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Favipiravir
======
amai
Two studies are available:

\-
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S209580992...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2095809920300631)

\-
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.17.20037432v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.17.20037432v1)

